# 29er vs 26er for a beginner?



## TwistedMemento (Apr 17, 2012)

So, I've recently started riding but haven't done anything really awesome yet. I'm riding on an old Giant Upland that my father had in the garage that's got to be almost 10 years old, so I'm a little nervous to hit the trails with it.

I'll be out of college in 2 weeks and looking for a new bike, so I'm wondering if I might be better off on a 29er or a 26er with little experience. I sat on a few different bikes at a LBS, it was a Trek Wahoo, just to see how it felt.. im about 6'1" and I had to go to a 15 or 17inch frame for the fit to be right on the 29er.

Not to get to long here, but I was just wondering what you guys might think is better for a new rider? and also, I'd obviously ride on a bigger frame with a 26er correct?


----------



## Sean831 (May 22, 2011)

More and more people are starting out on 29ers. I was in the same boat as you last year and ended up with a 29er as pretty much everyone I talked to suggested it. Certainly no complaints from me but its different for everyone.

Definitely try riding both a little more and see which you prefer. I suggest a 29er though.

Also, try riding a 19-21"/large frame. It should definitely fit you better based on your height; it might just take some riding time to get used to especially if you've been riding Wally World bikes that would typically be too small for you


----------



## TwistedMemento (Apr 17, 2012)

Sean, thanks for the input. I did sit on and try a 19.5" Trek 29er, everything seemed comfortable besides the fact that the seat posts are incredibly long for some reason. My only concern with that big of a frame was that when I was off the pedals and stratling the bike, there wasn't much clearance between my legs if you catch my drift.


----------



## Scotty Dont (Apr 21, 2012)

My first bike is a 29er. Coming from BMX, it's taken a bit of getting used to. I love it though. Rolls over the roots here in New England very well.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

TwistedMemento said:


> Sean, thanks for the input. I did sit on and try a 19.5" Trek 29er, everything seemed comfortable besides the fact that the seat posts are incredibly long for some reason. My only concern with that big of a frame was that when I was off the pedals and stratling the bike, there wasn't much clearance between my legs if you catch my drift.


A 15" bike is going to be too small for you. If you like a smaller bike, the smallest you should probably go is 17.5". Even if you only have an inch between your top tube and the family jewels, you'll be fine. It's better to have less stand-over height and ride a frame that fits than to have plenty of room and ride a frame that's too small. On most bikes, 19" should be your starting point.

P.S. It's usually less painful to rack yourself on the top tube than it is on the stem. Don't ask how I know...


----------



## Sean831 (May 22, 2011)

There are only supposed to be a few inches between you and the top tube when youre standing over it. Im not sure what the spacing is that youre worried about


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

15" is very small and 17" is pretty non-normative for someone your height.

Tune up the Upland and ride the hell out of it for a month or so. Get some help setting it up from a more experienced friend, if possible, otherwise, there are lots of threads about setup on the forums, here's a set of instructions that will fit it for you for good power output, although not necessarily brillient off-road handling

How to Fit a Bicycle

and you can find out all the stuff you need to know about the mechanical stuff on parktool.com.

A lot of people make a mistake with their first bike. Since you have a bike in hand, if it's feasible without being a money pit, you can avoid that.


----------



## Super66 (Mar 20, 2012)

TwistedMemento said:


> So, I've recently started riding but haven't done anything really awesome yet. I'm riding on an old Giant Upland that my father had in the garage that's got to be almost 10 years old, so I'm a little nervous to hit the trails with it.
> 
> I'll be out of college in 2 weeks and looking for a new bike, so I'm wondering if I might be better off on a 29er or a 26er with little experience. I sat on a few different bikes at a LBS, it was a Trek Wahoo, just to see how it felt.. im about 6'1" and I had to go to a 15 or 17inch frame for the fit to be right on the 29er.
> 
> Not to get to long here, but I was just wondering what you guys might think is better for a new rider? and also, I'd obviously ride on a bigger frame with a 26er correct?


A lot of it depends on what and where you're going to be riding. If you're looking to ride tight single track type trails that don't require a whole lot of pedaling then a 26 is your best bet. If you're looking at more of a XC type style with lots of elevation changes a 29er is a great option. There's also a lot of full suspension 29ers to choose from nowadays that definelty help in the root rocky stuff.

Always ride before you buy.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

TwistedMemento said:


> im about 6'1" and I had to go to a 15 or 17inch frame for the fit to be right on the 29er.


At 6'1" you are definitely at minimum a 19" frame. Either you have enormously strange body porportions or you are basing your concept of proper fit on outdated or improper standards. My guess is that the Giant in your garage is your standard for fit and it probably is not the correct fit in the first place. What did the bike shops say about the size they recommend? Or did they just go "yeah sure, whatever you want."?

As for 26" v 29" there is no right answer. I consider myself a high level rider and I don't wish for a 29er when I'm out riding. It doesn't matter what everyone else is riding, ride what you feel best on. More test riding, and don't stress too much about what you choose.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

A lot of good advice has already been given above. Unless your inseam is 30 or less, I would think a 15" frame has to be too small. I'd also guess 19", but I don't know your inseam or if your arms are too short for that frame, etc.

There is no definite answer to 26 vs. 29. I did a small bit of mountain biking on 26 inch bikes, and bought one as my first mountain bike. After my first ride down a "real" singletrack in my area, with lots of roots and rocks, I sold that bike and bought a 29er. While the 26 inch bike was just a wee bit more nimble, I'm a heavy guy still developing my skills and it seems like a 29er makes it a bit easier for someone like me with the trails I ride. If the trails I ride has less roots/rocks and more tight turns, I might have kept the 26 inch bike.

As someone mentioned above, if the Upland you have is in decent enough condition to ride you might consider taking it out to a few of the trails you plan to ride and see what you think after that.

Hope this helps, have fun!


----------



## TwistedMemento (Apr 17, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> What did the bike shops say about the size they recommend? Or did they just go "yeah sure, whatever you want."?


I started on a 19.5" I believe it was. They just told me to step off the pedals and said a smaller frame might be better for more clearance, but there was an Inch or so. The 15" definitley felt small, I don't think my legs would be at nearly full extension at the bottom of my pedal stroke, so I agree with the larger frame. I haven't measured but my pants are a 32" inseam.

The upland is a little small, but not uncomfortable. My main concerns with it are that the brakes are the old style and could definitley use some adjustment at the very least if not new ones, and the wheels and tires aren't exactly mint. I just don't want to dump loads of cash into it and then buy a new bike in a month too.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

So adjust the brakes.

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Linear Pull Brake Service (V-brake style)

It won't take precious mental space away from learning to maintain a newer bike. That site has everything you need to tune up your older bike, and it's at least something you can use to experiment with fit, and maybe get a little better understanding. It doesn't sound like your shop is being particularly helpful about getting you onto the right thing.

For me, the single most important aspect of frame sizing is that I have the right reach to the handlebars. Everything else (saddle height, fore/aft, vertical position of the handlebars) is very malleable, but if you have to mess with the reach to the bars a lot, it can make the bike handle badly.


----------



## TwistedMemento (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks a lot Andrw, great advise. I'll see if I can make some adjustments or throw a new pair of brakes on it and hit the trails a bit.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

TwistedMemento said:


> I started on a 19.5" I believe it was. They just told me to step off the pedals and said a smaller frame might be better for more clearance, but there was an Inch or so. The 15" definitley felt small, I don't think my legs would be at nearly full extension at the bottom of my pedal stroke, so I agree with the larger frame. I haven't measured but my pants are a 32" inseam.
> 
> The upland is a little small, but not uncomfortable. My main concerns with it are that the brakes are the old style and could definitley use some adjustment at the very least if not new ones, and the wheels and tires aren't exactly mint. I just don't want to dump loads of cash into it and then buy a new bike in a month too.


At 6'1" with a 32" inseam it sounds like you're probably long in the torso and as such you would be massively unhappy with a medium or smaller frame in the long run. If any bike shop is sizing you on a bike by standover height then you might want to turn around and run away from that shop. Standover is a minimal consideration when sizing a bike, the important part is getting a bike that fits in reach (top tube/ETT length). Some issues might arise where you could consider sizing down to a 19" if the standover was very very tall with your inseam, but I wouldn't trust anyone who said a 6'1" person should ride a 15" frame because it gives them a couple inches of standover. That's just BS.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

TwistedMemento said:


> I started on a 19.5" I believe it was. They just told me to step off the pedals and said a smaller frame might be better for more clearance, but there was an Inch or so. The 15" definitley felt small, I don't think my legs would be at nearly full extension at the bottom of my pedal stroke, so I agree with the larger frame. I haven't measured but my pants are a 32" inseam.


You might check out another bike shop. They should not be recommending a frame that small. The other advice here is pretty good. Learn to tune up the other bike and ride it until you find something you really want. Rushing into a decision might cost you in the long run.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd say you shouldn't be looking at anything less than a 19". I'm 6' 1" and ride 19 and 19.5 inch bikes. I wouldn't hesitate to get a 20". I've got 18" bikes and it takes a lot of seat post to work and the bars are way too low without extreme stems or risers.
As a beginner rider, you don't want the bars very low, it's uncomfortable until you build the flexibility and strength. 
I ride mostly 29ers with a couple of 26ers.
In my opinion, a tall guy like you needs to take a hard look at a 29er. I've never felt so comfortable and in control before I got a 29er. One 29er leads to others.
However, for shorter riders, I wonder if the price premium of 29ers is worth it. Forks and tire prices of 29er components are nuts.


----------



## TwistedMemento (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone again for the advise. I definitely think that the LBS here isn't that great, but I'm at still at school. Once I go home I can check some other, hopefully more reputable shops, both in NY and Western Mass area. From what I've read so far, I'm definitely leaning more towards the 29er.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

TwistedMemento said:


> So, I've recently started riding but haven't done anything really awesome yet.


I just want to say that "started riding" = "really awesome" :thumbsup:


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I think you ned to be on a 19 as well... Just my two cents on the 26 vs 29 thing: I took a friend for his first ever trail ride last fall and lent him my daughter's GF cobia 29er. Once he understood the gearing and what RPM to be pedaling at, you would have never known it was his first ride.


----------



## cesaros (Apr 22, 2012)

I just got back into the sport and ride a 26...

I don't like the feel of a 29. I only figured this out by riding several 29ers at my LBS 

The bike snobs there talked up the 29ers like they instantly made you a better rider, unfortunately thats not how it works in real life. 

correct frame size is more important than 26 or 29 ive found out.


----------



## yulp333 (Apr 26, 2012)

i'd get a 29er, it'll handle any trail plus you can use it on-road as it'll be a bit faster than 26


----------



## Boondock Saint (Apr 25, 2012)

I started riding last year and I went with a 26er. I've loved it so far.


----------

